# Frames erstellen



## sunflower987 (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo.
Ich muss n Frameset erstellen (oben, links, unten). Leider habe ich nicht viel ahnung. Habs schon mithilfe von SelfHTML versucht bin aber nicht wirklich weiter gekommen.
Ich soll letztenendes 6 HTML Seiten haben, was mich noch mehr irritiert.   Wie gesagt ich hab noch nicht viel mit Internetprogrammierung am Hut gehabt. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Wie lautet der Code und was soll das mit den 6 HTML Seiten aus sich haben


----------



## lol rofler (26. Oktober 2006)

```
<html><head><title></title>
<frameset rows='20%,90%'>
	<frame src='oben.html' name='oben'>
<frameset cols='25%,*' >
	<frame src='links.html' name='links'>
	<frame src='rechts.html' name='rechts'>
</frameset>
</frameset>
</head>
<body></body></html>
```

wäre eine variante


----------



## King Euro (26. Oktober 2006)

Ist das eine Hausaufgabe oder wie?

Also wenn du 6 Seiten brauchen sollst, dann wäre es: index, oben, unten, links, rechts, mitte

Der Code wäre in etwa so:


```
<frameset cols="85%,*">
 <frameset cols="20%,*">
  <frame src="links.html" />
  <frameset rows="85%,*">
   <frameset rows="20%,*">
    <frame src="oben.html" />
    <frame src="mitte.html" />
   </frameset>
   <frame src="unten.html" />
  </frameset>
 </frameset>
 <frame src="rechts.html" />
</frameset>
<noframes>Ihr Browser unterstützt keine Frames!</noframes>
```

Für 3 Seiten wäre dies hier ein Beispiel:


```
<frameset rows="30%,70%">
 <frame src="oben.html" />
 <frameset cols="30%,70%">
  <frame src="links.html" />
  <frame src="rechts.html" />
 </frameset>
</frameset>
<noframes>Ihr Browser unterstützt keine Frames!</noframes>
```

Die Dinge die in den Frames angezeigt werden sollen sind jeweils extra Dateien ("oben.html", "links.html", ...). Diesen Code müsstest du allerdings auf eine extra Seite machen, die nur zum einbinden von Frames ist (in den meisten fällen index.html).

Ich hoffe das hilft erstmal.

MfG
Mark

PS: Das hat nichts mit Programmierung zu tun. Man schreibt HTML einfach, man programmiert es nicht.

:edit:
Ach man, zu langsam. 
Aber dafür habe ich mehr geschrieben und erklärt. *gg*


----------



## Maik (26. Oktober 2006)

Nachtrag: da in dem Thema kein HTML-Editor explizit genannt wurde, habe ich es erstmal ins HTML-Board verschoben.


----------

